# computer wont load operating system.Freezes at bios menu



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hiya all,
My problem is that I rebooted my computer and it now wont start up. I did not change anything and the reason I rebooted was because of a network issue unrelated to the computer.

So here is some details.
gigabyte mobo (dual bios) ga81pe775 pro
4 x 512mb ddr400 ram
sata and ata hdds (4 in total)
pentium 4 3ghz processor


I removed all of the ram and inserted one stick in slot one to make sure it was not the issue.Retry loading and it does the same thing. 

It loads up and freezes when it gets to the memory test. I tried each of the sticks of ram individually but no problem.All display the bios menu and then it stops. 
Does anyone have any suggestions or solutions or theories of what might be happening?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

A quick thing to try would be to reset the CMOS --something could be out of whack there.


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

ok , do I remove the battery to do that?


----------



## Vendeta (Jan 31, 2007)

Did u let it stand for a hour or soo always helps for mine...


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

No I didnt. Do you mean let the computer sit for an hour without the battery and psu plugged in , or do you mean let it try to boot through the bios menu for an hour.I was going to leave it but the machine was roaring and generating a lot of heat. I will also add that I tried to access the menus as dsisplayed (del,f9) and although it is a ps2 connection, the keyboard is inactive. Just thought that might be useful to someone.


----------



## Vendeta (Jan 31, 2007)

Just turn it off unplug everything and come back in a hour always works for me...


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

Remove the CMOS battery with the PSU unplugged from the wall for about 10 minutes.

Check the BIOS when you're done to see if the date and time are screwed up. That's how you know it got reset. It can also be done with a jumper, generally, so if you have the model number we can help you find the exact procedure.


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

I will give the unplugging thing a go first.The board is a gigabyte ga81pe775 pro and I am trying to download the manual from them now but it is crazy slow.But I will post(no pun intended) the results then.Thanks for all the help guys.I only posted half an hour ago and already all these replies


edit ::: 
I tried that now and it goes to load the os but just hangs after the bootscreen. At least it is doing the memory test now and I can access the bios settings.I am thinking now that I need to do a repair on xp with the disk.What do you think??


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

What did you try? Clearing the CMOS or just unplugging the computer?


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

i thought they were one and the same. 

What I did was unplugged the psu. removed the battery.Let computer alone for 1 hr. 

Should I try cmos resetting via a jumper??


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

Removing battery should have cleared it. Simply unplugging it is not the same. The battery takes over and stores CMOS volatile RAM--that's why you have to remove it.

So, after removing that battery, are you able to look at your BIOS? If so, are the date and time correct?


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

after removing battery I was able to go into the boot screen and it attempted to load the operating system, but now I get nothing, no bios startup screen, no beeps, nothing.


----------

